# STI Black Diamond Tire Pressure



## freebird_78 (Aug 7, 2011)

After reading/watching several reviews on the STI Black Diamond XTRs, I decided to buy a set in 26x9x14 and 26x11x14. However, I do have some questions. According to these guys, they were much happier running these at 2.5 PSI rather than 4 PSI.




 
However, these were on 12s. Any recommendation on how much above the 2.5 PSI I should run on 14s to avoid beating up the wheel or risking a pinch in the rocks? Judging by that review, it seems like somewhere around 1.5 PSI lower than what would normally be run would be a good start. What do you guys run 14s at in rocks?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I say put 2.5 in them and ride it a bit and see what she feels like. IF she needs more go to 3. Or start at 3-4 and let a little out at a time until she rides nice. That would be easier.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I say put 2.5 in them and ride it a bit and see what she feels like. IF she needs more go to 3. Or start at 3-4 and let a little out at a time until she rides nice. That would be easier.


I agree. I'd start with 4 or 5 and work down...but I tend to make my bottom limit 3 because of beed-issues. 2.5 just seems a little risky without beedlocks/crushlocks. On my set of Bajacross they say I can go to 1 with no problems for rock-crowling but I just have not had any reason to tray it....but then they are an 8-ply radial.


----------

